# New Cheapy Electronic



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I picked up this Halcyon quite cheaply on fleabay recently, It was advertized as NOS , how true that was I've no idea, it is in amazing condition but turned up with the balance in two halves :shocking: A quick message to the seller resulted in them sending me a complete NOS movment :thumbup:

I've done the little bit of work to make the swap and she's now running nice, I really like the lightning bolt on the crown but idealy I would like watch to be a tad larger, it's 36mm, I think 38mm would have been perfect but it is growing on me.

It has the junghans 6012 inside which looks to be quite similar to the dynatrons and I'd say the quality of the two is quite similar too.

Here's some piccys


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

There is something cool about blue dialled watches with orange second hands. :kewlpics:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> There is something cool about blue dialled watches with orange second hands. :kewlpics:


you're not wrong, That was what I liked, as well as the price 

all the best

wook


----------

